# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Maastopyörä suositukset YLI 4000€ hintaluokassa

## Nickname

Kysy täällä jos olet ostamassa maastopyörää yli 4000€ hintaluokassa, oli kyseessä täysjäykkä, etujousitettu tai täysjousotettu.

Täsmennä viestissäsi mitä ominaisuuksia pyörältä toivot ja minkälaiseseen maastoon ja ajoon olet hankkimassa.

Kiitos!

Ps. Tämä ketju avattu jotta kaikkien ei tarvitse avata uutta ketjua samasta aiheesta joka viikko uudelleen ja uudelleen, mikäli moderointi kokee tämän tavan toimivaksi niin ketjun voisi kiinnittää aihealueen ensimmäiseksi niin ketju on helposti löydettävissä, mikäli moderointi kokee vanhan tavan olevan parempi niin tämän ketjun voi poistaa.  :Hymy:

----------

